# Disable Beep on 7949



## jmargo (Aug 12, 2015)

Picked up a used 7949 with no manual and I want to disable the beep from volume chance and track change. Anyone know if that's possible ?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I think it's in the INTLZ menu. Hold down the power button. I cannot remember if that is with the unit powered on or off.


----------

